# My "Classical League Table" of 2011



## Kryten (Jan 23, 2012)

Since the beginning of 2011, I've been keeping track of every album/classical work I've listened to; partly so I can see any trends or patterns and partly because it allows me to prioritise the rebuilding of my music collection (long story). As far as 2011 went, I didn't play much classical at all. There were odd fits-and-starts, but it wasn't really until last December when I REALLY started getting into it.

The works are ranked by number of times played, my personal rating (out of 10) and its running time. To show how classically light 2011 was, I played Beethoven's 5th only _four times_ last year, and Haydn's _Surprise_ twice.

*Top 10 Classical Works (Over 20 minutes)*


BEETHOVEN: Symphony No. 5
PHILIP GLASS: Glassworks
BEETHOVEN: Symphony No. 7
SCHUBERT: Symphony No. 4
BEETHOVEN: Symphony No. 3
DVORAK: Symphony No. 9
BEETHOVEN: Symphony No. 4
BEETHOVEN: Symphony No. 1
STEVE REICH: Six Pianos
HAYDN: Symphony No. 94
 *Top 5 Classical Works (Under 20 minutes)*


STEVE REICH: Music for Mallet Instruments, Organ and Voice
STEVE REICH: Electric Counterpoint
STEVE REICH: Cello Counterpoint
DEBUSSY: Deux Arabesques
BACH: Toccata and Fugue in D minor
*Top 5 Classical Composers*


Ludwig van Beethoven
Steve Reich
Joseph Haydn
Philip Glass
Franz Schubert


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

Too much variety.


----------

